# Bergbau AddOn



## 4G.Cenarius (28. Oktober 2007)

Könnt ihr mir ein gutes Bergbau AddOn emphelen?


----------



## Tikume (28. Oktober 2007)

Cartographer


----------



## Pomela (29. Oktober 2007)

http://gathereraddon.com/dl/


----------



## Skopper (6. November 2007)

Sehr gutes Addon absolut empfehlenswert

http://gathereraddon.com/dl/


Viel Spass Skopper


----------



## Hive MC (8. November 2007)

jops kann gatherer auch nur empfehlen! ist einfach klasse! du bekommst sogar die infos von gildenleuten oder gruppemitgliedern die was abernten, abbauen auf deine karte! also findest du so gesehen nicht alleine spawnpunkte sondern es wird alles zusammengetragen und synchronisiert! echt n1!!!

lg Alex

http://gathereraddon.com/dl/


----------



## Ascia (8. November 2007)

Ich versteh den Gahterer ehrlich gesagt nicht...
Wenn der sich mekrt wo ich was abgebaut hat wo seh ich dass dann???
ist ja zumidnest in englisch...
wäre echt nett wenn wir jemand mal den so eijn bisschen erklären kann wo ich nachsehen was ich wo abegbaut habe...


----------



## Sinixus (9. November 2007)

Ascia schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Gahterer ehrlich gesagt nicht...
> Wenn der sich mekrt wo ich was abgebaut hat wo seh ich dass dann???
> ist ja zumidnest in englisch...
> wäre echt nett wenn wir jemand mal den so eijn bisschen erklären kann wo ich nachsehen was ich wo abegbaut habe...



Rechtsklick auf das Gatherer Symbol bei der Minimap und dann sollte alles klar werden. 
Wennd as Symbol grau ist dann mal mit links draufklicken und aktivieren, dann siehst du es auch in der Minimap, ansonsten sollte es auch in der WorldMap sichtbar sein.

Tip: einfach die DB installieren und im Gatherer importieren, dann hast du genug Ressourcen.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascia (9. November 2007)

Des versteh ich schon dass wenn es farbig ist aktiviert und wenn es grau ist nicht aktiviiert ist doch wo seh ich, wo ich schon ressorucen gesammelt hab ob die im moment vorhanden sind und was ich gesammelt hab also thorium mithril..


----------



## Ascia (10. November 2007)

So jetzt versteh ich wie es geht...
Aber in der beschreibung steht dass der anzeigen kann ob im selben moment, an der stelle wo ich schon was gefarmt hab, gerade was zum farmen ist.
Wo kann ich das nachshauen


----------



## KoPTerlor (10. November 2007)

Das kannst du nur wie vorher auch schon...
Gatherer zeigt dir nur an, wo, wann und was du schon abgebaut hast, nicht ob dort gerade was ist. das findest du nur heraus, wenn du dich in der Nähe befindest wie vorher auch schon, wird dir dann ein gelber Punkt in der Minimap angezeigt


----------



## Ascia (11. November 2007)

achso ok danke


----------

